# 2 bikes... J.W. Grady.. "New England" and a Mead Ranger... Prices??



## Orson Wheels (Nov 5, 2011)

So I am about to buy from an old friends family... (a very close friend who recently took the long road to the Undiscovered Country) Two 1910-20 Bicycles.
Both are in rough shape.. but complete. When I say rough I mean, rust, tires are still there... but in bad shape.. However they are complete, I have seen far worse here. 
One is a J.W Grady "New England" the other a Mead Ranger.
Both have New Departure Coasters, 
The Grady has a Person Seat that is in darn good shape. 

So... I deal in vintage (1970-90) road bikes and are familiar with what to look for... But these bikes are 110 years old... 
The rust is surface. But of course... until you really get into the bike... 
Still... my friend had a good eye. 
I want to be fair... What would a fair offer be.


----------



## pelletman (Nov 5, 2011)

I would be interested in the Grady but I can't tell much from the pictures.  I am from Worcester and that is a local interest bike for me


----------



## Danimal (Nov 5, 2011)

Those are both pretty good bikes, but to offer a fair price, we would need to see pics of the whole bikes.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 5, 2011)

We need to see the whole package to give an honest assessment.


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 5, 2011)

*nice pictures*

i would feel comfortable to offer $500.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Dec 6, 2011)

How did this slip past me!

I have a New England... 














Id love to see more pictures of it... there are probably only a handfull of these left, if anything, id like to see if anyone else has one.


----------

